
Show HN: Basket- Amazing Bookmarking app for Android. True read later application - johnsan
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.basket.basketapp
======
timdavila
Congrats on the launch. It's frowned upon to make sockpuppet accounts to
upvote and comment on your own posts.

While I'm here, a little feedback: You're entering into a very crowded market.
That's not necessarily bad, but you do need to differentiate your product from
other bookmarking apps. You need a webapp or a browser extension to make this
practical - I don't want to manage bookmarks separately on mobile and desktop.
You mention the ability to add notes to bookmarks. Are there other key
features I missed that differentiate your offering?

~~~
johnsan
You can find the Basket Chrome extension here:
[https://goo.gl/z8osDu](https://goo.gl/z8osDu) and their webapp at
basketapp.net

Apart from Notes I liked their Label feature, helps in proper organization. Oh
and from the Chrome extension you can find your saved items in Google when you
need.

